# BMOQ January 13, 2014



## AECGirl (25 Dec 2013)

Hi!
Just wondering if there's anyone out there starting BMOQ with me on 13/01/14?
Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## EME Hopeful (26 Dec 2013)

I start on 13 January 2014 for BMOQ serial 0022.  (I think there are two different platoons that start that day)


----------



## AECGirl (26 Dec 2013)

You're right...there seem to be two, but I don't know which mine is! Did your CFRC tell you?


----------



## i_want_a_pmq (26 Dec 2013)

It's possible that there's an English platoon and a French platoon... that's what happened with the August 2013 BMOQ.


----------



## EME Hopeful (26 Dec 2013)

Ya my CFRC (Toronto) told me which platoon it was when they gave me the offer via email.

And on a side note based on the message by i_want_a_pmq, assuming the E and F at the end of the serial number means French or English, than it would appear ti be one French and one English Platoon.  Which makes sense as I'm in the one ending with an E


----------



## AECGirl (26 Dec 2013)

That makes sense...thanks for the info!
I'll call my CFRC to find out (I assume I'm in the English one, but I'm bilingual, so who knows!)
If so, I'll see you there, EME Hopeful


----------



## EME Hopeful (27 Dec 2013)

Unless they asked I guess they would place you in the one that corresponds to the language of choice that you picked early in the application process.  

Ya probably will run into you at one point or another.  Where are you coming in from?

Anyone else there for the Jan 13 2014 BMOQ?


----------



## AECGirl (29 Dec 2013)

Yeah I'm sure you're right.
I'm coming from Timmins, Ontario (CFRC Sudbury).


----------



## Ayrsayle (29 Dec 2013)

To clear up possible confusion - the E or F does relate to language of instruction.

It is also just as likely they are running multiple platoons at the same time, as they are capped at 40 candidates.  I went though with 2 English Platoons, and one French.  I've heard of as many as four going through nearly simultaneously.

I also wouldn't get too attached to which serial you may/may not be attached with. I've known quite a few people to have been switched around before they got there, or shortly thereafter. 

Either way - Good luck!


----------



## EME Hopeful (29 Dec 2013)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> I also wouldn't get too attached to which serial you may/may not be attached with. I've known quite a few people to have been switched around before they got there, or shortly thereafter.
> 
> Either way - Good luck!



Cool, I didn't realize that they would just move people around like that unless it was for a recourse for something like injury/illness or something that would cause you to fall too far behind


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Dec 2013)

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Cool, I didn't realize that they would just move people around like that unless it was for a recourse for something like injury/illness or something that would cause you to fall too far behind



You won't be "behind" anything. Your training has fixed lengths, and serials have fixed dates. If you miss one or are moved, you move to the next course. There's no "best before" date to train you by, you're paid 24/7 anyways.


----------



## LogoIrvine (3 Jan 2014)

Hey! My friend and I are both On Jan 13th BMOQ.


----------



## EME Hopeful (3 Jan 2014)

LogoIrvine said:
			
		

> Hey! My friend and I are both On Jan 13th BMOQ.



Cool, Where are you guys coming from?


----------



## LogoIrvine (4 Jan 2014)

We're coming from Halifax both going into airforce logistics, what about you?

I'm Melissa by the way


----------



## EME Hopeful (4 Jan 2014)

Chris Chow, nice to meet you.  

I'm coming in from Toronto for Electrical and Mechanical Engineer  (Army)


----------



## d_edwards (4 Jan 2014)

LogoIrvine said:
			
		

> We're coming from Halifax both going into airforce logistics, what about you?
> 
> I'm Melissa by the way



Congrats, at least I know where 2 of the supposed 6 or 7 LOG spots went to.  I have a partial bypass so IF I got/get selected will likely not know until near, or after the course commences.     I applied for Navy LOG.    Waiting for the other shoe to drop is soooo much fun.   Right up there with poking my eye out.


----------



## LogoIrvine (5 Jan 2014)

LOL just keep your head up  it took me 2 years and two applications to get in and it took my friend Shelley 3 years to get in.  It is a hard trade to be selected for but if you are patient it is worth the wait


----------



## EME Hopeful (6 Jan 2014)

And Swearing In week is upon us.  Can't wait


----------



## LogoIrvine (6 Jan 2014)

I swear in tomorrow. Nerves are shot.


----------



## EME Hopeful (8 Jan 2014)

Hope it went well.  Just swore in today in Toronto.

The Captain in charge kept making joke about not forgetting your name


----------



## LogoIrvine (8 Jan 2014)

It went well.. Ours kept telling our families to prepare for the teary eyed phone calls lol I'm realllllly nervous. Just need to get past the fitness test and then I'll calm down. When do you arrive at CFLRS?


----------



## EME Hopeful (9 Jan 2014)

That seems to be very common, the Captain doing ours gave the same speech .  The whole tough love, change the locks, don't let them come home thing.

If everything is on schedule I should be at the airport at 1:15pm on Saturday. 

And ya, that fitness test is going to be on my nerves too until its done.


----------



## LogoIrvine (9 Jan 2014)

We get to the airport at 2pm so we will most likely see you there and be taking the same bus into CFLRS  

See ya soon!!


----------



## EME Hopeful (9 Jan 2014)

Looks like it


----------



## EME Hopeful (11 Jan 2014)

well off to an interesting start for those of us coming in from Toronto.  Heavy fog at the airport, the first flight to Montreal has already been canceled at 7am.  Hopefully our flight at 12 noon survives 

How is everyone else from the east  coast doing


----------

